
Trump Administration Strips CDC of Control of Coronavirus Data - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/us/politics/trump-cdc-coronavirus.html
======
mrtnmcc
Hospitals are to report data "through ONLY ONE of the methods" according to
the document ( [https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-
hospit...](https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-hospitals-
hospital-laboratory-acute-care-facility-data-reporting.pdf) ). Where the only
viable option is a new federal system called TeleTracking™ & Palantir (funded
by Peter Thiel by the way). For a hospital to continue to report to their
state, both the hospital needs a written waiver from the state and the state
needs a written waiver from the federal government. Considering this goes into
effect tomorrow, that likely won't happen.

~~~
flywheel
Elections have consequences - play stupid games, win stupid prizes. This is
the worst administration the US has ever had.

